
Slack workspace for businesses with funds to buy/sell - kanav92
Created a new Slack workspace for businesses to connect with businesses that have the funds to buy&#x2F;sell today! Many startups will close due to covid19. Let&#x27;s support each other - state what you can buy and sell today. http:&#x2F;&#x2F;cross-connect1.slack.com<p>Slack has upgraded the workspace for free so we can get the most out of it as well.
======
caymanjim
Buy/sell what? This sounds like spam to me.

~~~
kanav92
Buy products that your company takes, and sell products that you make. Most
B2B startups will struggle now because we dont know whats going to happen to
customer funds. This group aims to make it clear - so people can state this is
what i can buy, this is what i can sell today - hopefully cutting the long
sales process short.

